# Structure scan for Detroit River and Lake Erie



## Mark100 (Mar 7, 2014)

I want to upgrade my FF/GPS and I am currently looking at two Lowrance models, Elite 7 Chirp and HDS 7 Gen2 Touch (with all of the structure scan goodies). I need to choose one or the other.

I am hoping some of you can help me out with determining if the structure scan is a good investment for river jigging and trolling Erie. Can structure scan help find schools of perch in the lake? Will it help find walleye's in the river? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

The short answer is yes to both. How to use this technology is best learned by watching DVDs by Lance Valentine and Dr Bruce Sampson. Great tool on the river and the lake. Much better than conventional sonar. Between the two units go with the HDS.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

During the spring, I never use mine (except for amusement) but in the summer jigging the river it was invaluable. One evening, I went up by the steel mill. It was late july and I was working an area that I knew had fish. I had the river to myself. After several drifts, I turned on my side scan and was able to determine that the fish were just on a break between 8 and 14 foot. Two drifts later, we had a two man limit.


----------



## Muskyrush (Jan 13, 2013)

Ordered my new boat today I made sure to get side imaging I've wanted it since they came out with it, got a hummingbird 899


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have the HDS 7 Gen2 Touch and it is the cat's whiskers. My previous unit was 15 year old technology. What a difference. I use mine mostly for salmon and walleye trolling, so chartplotting and depth/speed/temp are my main interests. 

I'm sure the structure scan add on is good. Plugged into the HDS 7 base unit it will be a pleasure to use.


----------



## sidmh (Apr 29, 2009)

Is the 7 inch screen big enough it's like 500 more
For the 9 inch screen having a hard time deciding.
Thanks


----------



## chuckb (Jun 7, 2008)

Does anyone have the lake map aps for iphone? If so, do you recommend it?


----------



## marty59 (Jul 17, 2007)

sidmh said:


> Is the 7 inch screen big enough it's like 500 more
> For the 9 inch screen having a hard time deciding.
> Thanks


I just asked my self the same question and the answer (to my wife's detriment) was 9". If I keep the unit for say 8 years, that's about $65/yr added cost. Given how much money and time I spend fishing each year, it is a no brainer for me. 

I broke it down even farther for her: I launched the boat about 33 times last year. That means it's about $2 additional cost per trip for a bigger unit (and happier husband). When I figure gas, bait, equipment, launch fees,.... that larger unit costs next to nothing! 



Marty


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

With the cost of the 5" Lowrance and Birds, just pick up 2- 5" units. It is about the same price as getting one 6" unit maybe a few bucks more and you have 10" of screen. If one goes down you have the other unit as a back up. Get one with the structure scan and the other without.


----------



## Gwhunter99 (Apr 26, 2013)

chuckb said:


> Does anyone have the lake map aps for iphone? If so, do you recommend it?


Worth every penny


----------



## Gwhunter99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mark100 said:


> . Can structure scan help find schools of perch in the lake? Will it help find walleye's in the river?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


It will show you schools of perch! Wish I had some screen shots to post. You can even tell the difference between goby and perch schools.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Muskyrush said:


> Ordered my new boat today I made sure to get side imaging I've wanted it since they came out with it, got a hummingbird 899


Which boat did you buy?


----------



## Muskyrush (Jan 13, 2013)

bounty hunter said:


> Which boat did you buy?


2015 Lund fury xl ss


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

I bought a rebel last year, you going to love that boat.


----------

